# How long does it take to get your PR approved after applying



## Sulax (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, just wanted to know, how long does it usually take to get ur PR approved these days. I have applied for 190 visa on 11th of June with 70 points .. And I went to Medicare to apply for my Medicare card but the person at Medicare said, my name hasn't shown in the database.. It's been almost 2 weeks but still haven't got any reply from Medicare.. Most important, I have cancelled my private health insurance.. Will there be any problem by cancelling my private health insurance??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.


*NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.


IDEALLY you shouldn't have cancelled your Private Health Insurance before VISA Grant.





Sulax said:


> Hi, just wanted to know, how long does it usually take to get ur PR approved these days. I have applied for 190 visa on 11th of June with 70 points .. And I went to Medicare to apply for my Medicare card but the person at Medicare said, my name hasn't shown in the database.. It's been almost 2 weeks but still haven't got any reply from Medicare.. Most important, I have cancelled my private health insurance.. Will there be any problem by cancelling my private health insurance??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Whether there's an issue in cancelling your private health coverage will depend on what visa you're currently on. If it's a 457, then it's a big issue since it's a condition of the visa that you maintain private health coverage if you aren't covered by Medicare.

Regarding Medicare, I'd suggest you go back to their office and if necessary ask to speak with a supervisor. You are eligible for Medicare and they sometimes need to be pushed to investigate how to process your application. Take your acknowledgement letter, your BVA, your current visa grant and your passport and they should be able to sort it out.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

I was in a similar situation.

But i did not cancel my private until i got my grant as i was here on a 457 visa and we have to maintain private health.

As for medicare, it is available as soon as you apply for your VISA (Technically as soon as your bridging visa kicks in)

*However,* 

The bridging VISA will come into play only after your current visa (457) expires or is cancelled. Technically you will be eligible for medicare ONLY if you are on your bridging visa.

I would suggest you hold on to your private insurance until you get your grant or your 457 expires.

As for getting the medicare card - You should be able to get your medicare with your VISA application receipt. I got mine second day after application.

p.s: i did search a lot earlier as i had a similar confusion. The above response is purely based on logic. If you are not convinced, do check with immi agents or DIBP customer care.


----------



## Sulax (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you for the replies..: I actually got my Medicare approved and I have been provided with my card number, which I will be able to use until I get my hands on my actual Medicare card.
Furthermore, I was on my TR Subclass 485. i did talk to some of my friends, who had been through the same phase and they adviced me to cancel my private health insurance because I now am eligible for Medicare... Please update me if you guys have any new ideas or similar experience..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

wildweasel said:


> As for medicare, it is available as soon as you apply for your VISA (Technically as soon as your bridging visa kicks in)
> 
> *However,*
> 
> The bridging VISA will come into play only after your current visa (457) expires or is cancelled. Technically you will be eligible for medicare ONLY if you are on your bridging visa.


That's not correct. I was on a 4-year 457 visa granted in July 2011. I applied for my 186 visa in Oct. 2013 and it was granted in Dec. 2013. I waited to apply for Medicare in Dec. as I didn't want to cancel my private health coverage (just in case). When I applied for my Medicare Exemption Certificate, it showed I exempt (not eligible for Medicare) up to Oct. 2013 on the date I applied for my PR visa. And I know of several other posters who have successfully applied for Medicare once they applied for their PR visa and long before their bridging visa took effect.


----------



## Sulax (Jun 15, 2015)

So, what do you suggest?? I have got my Medicare with me and I have already cancelled my private health insurance.. Do you recon I should go back to my private health insurance??? I don't think I should do that because I had it as long as I didn't apply my PR.. But I have already applied my PR and I don't think I have broken any immigration rules..
Thank you


----------

